# MA Knife Laws



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I was just looking over MA state laws concerning carrying knives on oneself. I usually carry a small folding pocket knife that I notice is exempt from the "Dangerous Weapon" category, but recently I have found a man you homemakes his own "hunting" knives and was wondering if it is legal to carry a fixed blade knife in public?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

"Dangerous Weapons" vs. What safe weapons?

Who ever put that in the laws and rules is a total moron and probably now has a job in the Obama/Deval administration.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This question has been asked and answered many times do a search thread closed


----------

